# Radon ZR Race 6.0 sram oder shimano?



## BikeMike23 (10. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Radon-Gemeinde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Neuen MTB beim Radon ZR Race 6.0 gelandet.

Die einzige Frage, die sich mir noch stellt ist, welche Ausführung ich bestellen soll.
sram oder Shimano?

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist bei der Sram-version eine 2-Fach Kurbel und bei Shimano eine 3-Fach Kurbel verbaut.

Was ist für mich als ambitionierter Anfänger sinnvoller?

Ich möchte Tagestouren über Asphalt und Gelände fahren, aber auch mal nach Feierabend zu Trainingszwecken durchs Gelände heizen.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. April 2014)

Was bist du denn vorher gefahren?
Ich persönlich würde die Shimano Version nehmen. Gerade für deine Ansprüche ist eine 3-Fach Kurbel am Vielseitigsten einsetzbar.
2-Fach Kurbel macht mMn nur dann Sinn, wenn du heftigere Trails o.ä. fährst, bei denen die Gefahr besteht, dass du mit einer 3-Fach Kurbel aufsetzen könntest.
Wobei ich an meinem Slide auch ne 3-Fach Kurbel habe und bisher noch keine Probleme hatte.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. April 2014)

einfach mal beides fahren, beim Händler Vorort, und entscheiden...


----------



## BikeMike23 (10. April 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Was bist du denn vorher gefahren?
> Ich persönlich würde die Shimano Version nehmen. Gerade für deine Ansprüche ist eine 3-Fach Kurbel am Vielseitigsten einsetzbar.
> 2-Fach Kurbel macht mMn nur dann Sinn, wenn du heftigere Trails o.ä. fährst, bei denen die Gefahr besteht, dass du mit einer 3-Fach Kurbel aufsetzen könntest.
> Wobei ich an meinem Slide auch ne 3-Fach Kurbel habe und bisher noch keine Probleme hatte.
> ...



Vorher bin ich gar nichts gefahren  hab aber schon 2fach und 3fach getestet. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob das shimano oder sram kurbeln waren. Da hat mir die 2fach Kurbel mehr Spaß gemacht


----------



## BikeMike23 (10. April 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Was bist du denn vorher gefahren?
> Ich persönlich würde die Shimano Version nehmen. Gerade für deine Ansprüche ist eine 3-Fach Kurbel am Vielseitigsten einsetzbar.
> 2-Fach Kurbel macht mMn nur dann Sinn, wenn du heftigere Trails o.ä. fährst, bei denen die Gefahr besteht, dass du mit einer 3-Fach Kurbel aufsetzen könntest.
> Wobei ich an meinem Slide auch ne 3-Fach Kurbel habe und bisher noch keine Probleme hatte.
> ...



Vorher bin ich gar nichts gefahren  hab aber schon 2fach und 3fach getestet. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob das shimano oder sram kurbeln waren. Da hat mir die 2fach Kurbel mehr Spaß gemacht


----------



## BikeMike23 (10. April 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Was bist du denn vorher gefahren?
> Ich persönlich würde die Shimano Version nehmen. Gerade für deine Ansprüche ist eine 3-Fach Kurbel am Vielseitigsten einsetzbar.
> 2-Fach Kurbel macht mMn nur dann Sinn, wenn du heftigere Trails o.ä. fährst, bei denen die Gefahr besteht, dass du mit einer 3-Fach Kurbel aufsetzen könntest.
> Wobei ich an meinem Slide auch ne 3-Fach Kurbel habe und bisher noch keine Probleme hatte.
> ...



Vorher bin ich gar nichts gefahren  hab aber schon 2fach und 3fach getestet. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob das shimano oder sram kurbeln waren. Da hat mir die 2fach Kurbel mehr Spaß gemacht


----------



## BikeMike23 (10. April 2014)

Sorry für den mehrfachpost. War mein Handy


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. April 2014)

BikeMike23 schrieb:


> Vorher bin ich gar nichts gefahren


Achso 
Du hast oben geschrieben, dass du auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB bist, deshalb dachte ich du hättest schon ein altes 


BikeMike23 schrieb:


> hab aber schon 2fach und 3fach getestet. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob das shimano oder sram kurbeln waren. Da hat mir die 2fach Kurbel mehr Spaß gemacht


Na dann ist die Sache doch klar oder?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haekel72 (10. April 2014)

Meine Madame fährt das 6.0 Sram 2 -Fach und kommt als Einsteiger bestens zurecht! MeinTip


----------



## BikeMike23 (11. April 2014)

So, das Radon ZR Race 6.0 SRAM ist bestellt  Mit der Farbe werd ich mich schon noch anfreunden...
Und für meine Freundin gibts das hier:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Lady-7-0_id_25134_.htm
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Räder bald kommen.


----------



## FREI-TAG (26. April 2014)

Hast du dein Bike schon bekommen ? Würde mich über einen kleinen Bericht freuen. 
Die Farbe ist doch HAMMER 

Oder auch haekel72 deine Frau fährt es ja auch, würde mich mal interessieren, wie Sie es so findet auf einem 29" ? 

Ich hab letzten an meiner uni ein Radon 7.0 team 29 gesehen und muss sagen der war schon gewaltig groß


----------



## BikeMike23 (28. April 2014)

FREI-TAG schrieb:


> Hast du dein Bike schon bekommen ? Würde mich über einen kleinen Bericht freuen.
> Die Farbe ist doch HAMMER
> 
> Oder auch haekel72 deine Frau fährt es ja auch, würde mich mal interessieren, wie Sie es so findet auf einem 29" ?
> ...



Soooooo,

ich bin jetzt seit gut einer Woche im Besitz meines neuen Rades und bin bis jetzt auch sehr glücklich.
Die ein oder andere Ausfahrt hab ich auch schon hinter mir und es schlägt sich sowohl im Gelände als auch auf Schotter und Asphalt bis jetzt sehr sehr gut. 
Letztens war ich mit nem Kumpel, der ein 3000€-Rad fährt unterwegs und der war auch total baff, was man für 1000€ schon alles bekommen kann. Er hat das Rad dann auch getestet und war ziemlich angetan. 
Die Schaltung lässt sich sehr gut bedienen und ich bin auf Anhieb damit klargekommen. Bis jetzt sind die Gänge und Schaltmöglichkeiten auch mehr als ausreichend. Im niedrigsten Gang bin ich schon ziemlich steile Streckenabschnitte hochgefahren und im höchsten Gang kann man bergab noch gut Gas geben 

Mit der Farbe hab ich mich auf Anhieb angefreundet. Bin mittleierweile froh, dass ich nicht das schwarze genommen habe 

Klare Kaufempfehlung!!!

sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREI-TAG (28. April 2014)

Supi war schon alles was ich hören wollte  wünsche dir langen Spaß mit deinem Bike


----------



## haekel72 (28. April 2014)

FREI-TAG schrieb:


> Hast du dein Bike schon bekommen ? Würde mich über einen kleinen Bericht freuen.
> Die Farbe ist doch HAMMER
> 
> Oder auch haekel72 deine Frau fährt es ja auch, würde mich mal interessieren, wie Sie es so findet auf einem 29" ?
> ...



Hi, ja meine Frau bekomme ich fast nicht mehr Runter- vom Bike natürlich^^. Sie hat sich schnell an die "großen" Reifen gewöhnt und lässt es Gut Rollen. War ne Suppi Anschaffung obwohl ich mich nicht damit anfreunden werde - Bin eben ein Swoop Fahrer!^^


----------



## Rubik (28. April 2014)

Gute Entscheidung - fahre auch ein ZR Race mit Sram und bin sehr zufrieden.
Einzig das hoch und runter schalten mit dem Daumen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Beim anderen MTB mit Shimano wird mit Daumen hoch und Zeigefinger runter geschaltet.  Finde ich nen tick besser.


----------



## BikeMike23 (28. April 2014)

FREI-TAG schrieb:


> Supi war schon alles was ich hören wollte  wünsche dir langen Spaß mit deinem Bike



Vielen Dank, den werd ich haben


----------

